# Sinónimos



## Juventude

Amigos
Como brasileño, tengo miedo de usar palabras que pienso sean sinónimos, pero el nativo ve diferencias entre ellas o bien, palabras que existen formalmente, pero no en la práctica. Les escribo algunas y pido que, por favor, me aclaren algunas de ellas.

¿Son sinónimos?

Equipamiento = Equipo
Diseño = Dibujo
Ligación = Conexión (electricidad)
Encender = Prender
Lograr = Conseguir
Apoderamiento = Procuración

Saludos = Abrazos jajajaja = hehehehe
Eduardo = Edu


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Juventude said:


> Amigos
> Como brasileño, tengo miedo de usar palabras que pienso sean sinónimos, pero el nativo ve diferencias entre ellas o bien, palabras que existen formalmente, pero no en la práctica. Les escribo algunas y pido que, por favor, me aclaren algunas de ellas.
> 
> ¿Son sinónimos?
> 
> Equipamiento = Equipo/ útiles>(puede ser, lo dirá el contexto)
> Diseño = Dibujo ( yo creo que son pasables)
> Ligación (esto no se usa) = Conexión/enlace (electricidad)
> Encender = Prender
> Lograr = Conseguir/obtener/conquistar. Voy a poñer el ejemplo:
> Logré mis metas, conseguí mis metas, obtuve mi meta, conquisté mi meta.
> Apoderamiento = Procuración (salen comisión y delegación, tuve que investigar las dos por separado, no las entendía por cierto, ninguna definición me sugirió la otra, las dos me sugirieron las que ya dije)
> 
> Saludos = Abrazos jajajaja = hehehehe
> Eduardo = Edu


 
Hola juven, buenos días, muy chistosito, ¿no? jajaja=hehe ¿no?

Espero le ayude.

E.P.


----------



## Juventude

Buenos días Estefanía!
Gracias por las respuestas! Hace un mes un cliente "me dijo las cuarenta" diciéndome que "diseño" es para niños. Si se trata de algo técnico, hay que ser "dibujo". 

Bueno, tengo otra:
Lanzamiento = Estreno (de un producto) Ej: "Lanzamiento 2008" o "Estreno/Novedad 2008"

Saludos
Eduardo


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Juventude said:


> Buenos días Estefanía!
> Gracias por las respuestas! Hace un mes un cliente "me dijo las cuarenta" diciéndome que "diseño" es para niños. Si se trata de algo técnico, hay que ser "dibujo".
> 
> Bueno, tengo otra:
> Lanzamiento = Estreno/*inauguración *(de un producto) Ej: "Lanzamiento 2008" o "Estreno/Novedad 2008" En estos contexto no sirve inauguración, ese es como para tiendas, centros comerciales..., si es un producto usa lanzamiento, es que estreno me suena apelícula. Otra: Promoción 2008.
> 
> Saludos
> Eduardo


 
Hola de nuevo juve.

Difieron de su cliente, creo que dibujo es para niños y diseño es un término de arquitectura. Más que todo se dice diseñar para decir que estás creando algo nuevo, un modelo, un esquema, estás proyectando, es creatividad. Por otro lado dibujo sí se víncula más con niños, yo creo que dibujar es pintar, jugar con los colores, etc. No obstante sí son sinónimos, pero ahí tienes para que veas cuál usas en cada contexto.

Un beso


----------



## galcosta

Leí atentamente los posts, concuerdo con Estefa. 
Edu, queda mejor decir "me cantó las cuarenta"
Beso,
Gal


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

galcosta said:


> Leí atentamente los posts, concuerdo con Estefa.
> Edu, queda mejor decir "me cantó las cuarenta"
> Beso,
> Gal


 
¿y qué quiere decir eso?


----------



## galcosta

Me cantó las cuarenta
"me lo dijo sin rodeos"
"me dijo todo lo que tenia para decirme" (talvez despues de una discusion"
"me lo dijo sin vueltas"
"me dijo la posta" (no se si se usa en Venezuela me dijo la posta, es muy usado entre los jovenes)

Ej.
A mi decime la posta, no me mientas
Yo te digo, la posta es ir a bailar a...
Te lo digo posta, posta (de verdad enfatizado)

Besitos


----------



## Mangato

Hola Gal . Solo se me ocurre uno *Falou de cara*


----------



## Mangato

Cantar las cuarenta:

Se refiere a un lance en un juego de naipes popular en España, llamado Tute, que permite a un jugador anotar 40 tantos al tener caballo y rey del mismo palo.

Cantar las cuarenta en sentido metafórico, equivale a llamar al orden, poner los puntos sobre las íes etc. Es lo que nos hace nuestra querida Moderadora cuando nos _ultrapassamos_

Saludos,​


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Váyale pues gracias muchachos.

Me cantó las cuarenta, bonito, ¿eh? ya verán que sí la comienzo a usar.

E.P.


----------



## Mangato

Estefanía, bien pero no  te _ultrapasses_ con el canto ehehehehe

Ya ves que se me quitó la cara de pena, Ahora hasta enseño los dientes

MG



Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Váyale pues gracias muchachos.
> 
> Me cantó las cuarenta, bonito, ¿eh? ya verán que sí la comienzo a usar.
> 
> E.P.


 ​


----------



## Tomby

"Cantar las cuarenta" = "Decir las verdades del barquero" = "Poner los puntos sobre las is". Em português, "Por os pontos nos is".
Desculpem, mas não sei o plural da vogal "i". Se alguém souber, agradeceria que me ajudasse. 
Obrigado.


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:


> "Cantar las cuarenta" = "Decir las verdades del barquero" = "Poner los puntos sobre las is". Em português, "Pôr os pontos nos is".
> Desculpem, mas não sei o plural da vogal "i". Se alguém souber, agradeceria que me ajudasse.


Está correctíssimo. Alguns autores escrevem "ii", mas por mim até prefiro "is", que é como se diz.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Mangato said:


> Estefanía, bien pero no te _ultrapasses_ con el canto ehehehehe
> 
> Ya ves que se me quitó la cara de pena, Ahora hasta enseño los dientes
> 
> MG


 
Yo ya le tengo mi propia frase: sin reservas.

No te preocupes Mangato, no voy a exagerar, pero de por sí, para empezar voy a tener que usarla mucho, ¿tú no crees? mirá que luego se me olvida, che.

Esa es la actitud, como acabo de leer en un thread de antaño, t_em que estar de bem com a vida_, también, me recuerda a una canción...

Saludos y gracias a todos por sus sugerencias y explicaciones. Ya saben, derechitos porque si no, voy a empezar a cantar las 40, eso además me recuerda al thread poner los trapitos al sol, sobre todo por el comentario del caro TT: _Pôr os pontos nos is._

Estefanía.


----------



## psychogeek

Juventude said:


> Buenos días Estefanía!
> Gracias por las respuestas! Hace un mes un cliente "me dijo las cuarenta" diciéndome que "diseño" es para niños. Si se trata de algo técnico, hay que ser "dibujo".
> 
> No me parece conveniente aceptar un consejo de alguien que usa la expresión "Me dijo las cuarenta" o que dice "hay que ser". En este caso se dice Tiene que ser o debe ser.


----------



## Amarello

Juventude said:


> Amigos
> Como brasileño, tengo miedo de usar palabras que pienso sean sinónimos, pero el nativo ve diferencias entre ellas o bien, palabras que existen formalmente, pero no en la práctica. Les escribo algunas y pido que, por favor, me aclaren algunas de ellas.
> 
> ¿Son sinónimos?
> 
> Equipamiento = Equipo
> Diseño = Dibujo
> Ligación = Conexión (electricidad)
> Encender = Prender
> Lograr = Conseguir
> Apoderamiento = Procuración
> 
> Saludos = Abrazos jajajaja = hehehehe
> Eduardo = Edu


 
Edu:

En "apoderamiento, procuración", yo diría "poder" si te refieres a "procuracao". Uma procuracao es un poder. Con respecto a "diseño", si te refieres a "desenho" también podría ser un plano. Alguna vez lo he visto en documentos técnicos y se referían a los planos. Ligación no me suena pero sí conexión (eléctrica, por ejemplo). Ojo que "ligar" es "llamar por teléfono" también para nosotros.
Muchos saludos,
Amarello


----------

